
This alleged Pixel 3 Lite has an actual headphone jack - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/11/16/18098973/pixel-3-lite-leak-rozetked-headphone-jack-google
======
ddingus
Great!

I am absolutely not going to purchase anything at all without one.

That means having to remove every other possible option, and doing so for a
very long period of time, because I will explore and use those options with
few regrets.

------
__float
This looks like a non-Google clone to me.

